

Somehow, an Incredible Robotic Dragonfly is Now on Indiegogo - saurabhpalan
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/robotics-hardware/somehow-an-incredible-robotic-dragonfly-is-now-on-indiegogo

======
jsmcgd
Indiegogo page: <http://www.indiegogo.com/robotdragonfly>

------
sbacheld
This looks pretty awesome especially with the SDK. The hovering looks a little
unstable compared to the hummingbird
([http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/military-
robots/...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/military-robots/darpa-
concludes-nano-air-vehicle-program-we-wonder-whats-next)), but still very
impressive. If they add support for wireless charging, you could have a pretty
cool home monitoring system where the dragonfly roams about your home and
returns to a charging station when needed

------
stargazer-3
It is ineresting that their indiegogo campaign has an upper funding limit, as
all of their goals are limited in size. Is it due to some sort of production
limitations? I think it's strange, given that they've surpassed their goal
already and still have 52 days to go.

------
mistermann
This is really amazing.

Vimeo video didn't work for me, here's another:

[http://video.golem.de/wissenschaft/9642/robot-dragonfly-
tech...](http://video.golem.de/wissenschaft/9642/robot-dragonfly-
techject.html)

------
caublestone
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4752148>

